# My 87 Stanza won't start



## Rustin99 (Jan 11, 2005)

I have an 87 Nissan Stanza GXE...automatic

My issues with it are the damn thing not starting...It ran fine, until I parked itr because I got a new truck...Now when I try to start it, it floods the engine too fast, you can smell alot of gas...here's what I have done.

new plugs, wires, cap, roter, drained gas tank,toyed with distributor... used octane booster, and still nothing I need some ideas I am exhausted of ideas....all it does is pretend like its gonna start.

Any help would be greatly appreciated
AIM me at Souparus99


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I don't think it is fuel, I think it is a problem with ignition. Pull a spark plug out and with plug wire attached ground the plug, then pull the fuel injection fuse and crank the engine. Watch the plug for the spark. If no spark, the CA20 has the same problems with it that the later KA24 has. So look inside the distributor for oil which interferes with the operation of the cam angle sensor. Try to spray it out with electrical parts and contact cleaner.
Start there and let me know what you find.

Troy


----------



## Rustin99 (Jan 11, 2005)

It gets spark just fine, I shocked my buddy with it... I am going to check the distributor this weekend and pull all plugs, pull thw fuse for the fuel pump and crank it over a few times, clean the pins on the ecu and see what happens...


----------

